# need help schooling



## jose524 (Nov 13, 2012)

good day moving over to portugal in the next two months from south africa to fatima ,my son is 13 years old .here he is in a english school now there i do not know if he will adapt and learn portugese. advice please


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Portuguese is a very complicated language to learn so your son would probably benefit from extra tuition in it but at 13, he should learn reasonably quickly if you can find him that tuition.... and if nothing else, you'll find free language classes advertised at the local library. 

We came from RSA to PT about 5 years ago and I'm sure you'll all miss it as much as we do..... but the good news is life is helluva good & crime is helluva rare here.


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, I have 2 children who adapted very well but they came here when just 4 and 6, now 12 and 15. I have friends who have moved teenagers here and had difficulties.

My advice for a teenager;

Start learning now
Ask school about extra lessons as soon as you get here, they are better taught in school by there own teachers
Make sure they keep in touch with friends back at home (facebook etc.)
Make sure they make new friends, they will learn much faster if they have friends they need to talk to in Portuguese
Do NOT let them make only English speaking friends as it will slow them down
Get Portuguese TV as you can guess teenagers will spend a lot of time watching that and learning, it is the way many Portuguese teenagers learn English.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Bubbles67 said:


> Hi, I have 2 children who adapted very well but they came here when just 4 and 6, now 12 and 15. I have friends who have moved teenagers here and had difficulties.
> 
> My advice for a teenager;
> 
> ...




very good advice


----------

